# T'ai-Chi for Seniors



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2013)

*T'ai-Chi for Seniors*
*How to Gain Flexibility, Strength, and Inner Peace*

This book gives you all the information you need to undertake a safe,  health-improving exercise regimen. These ancient Chinese exercises are  fun and low impact and help to alleviate the pains of arthritis,  fibromyalgia, carpal tunnel syndrome, and many other "senior" diseases.  The book presents an overview of the practice of T'ai-Chi - from the  principles of the movements to the history of the art itself. It  discusses various positions and helps you understand what you can hope  to accomplish. 

Plus, methods outlined in this guide can be performed  standing or seated with no previous experience necessary, and taking  into consideration limited range of movement. All exercises are  presented in an easy-to-learn style, with true stories illustrating the  benefits that other mature adults have gained from these practices.  

Whether you are just beginning T'ai-Chi or simply looking for a  supplemental text to use out of class, this your guide.


216pp., softbound, Kindle & Nook editions, publication date January 1, 2004 @ Career Press


ISBN-10: 1564146979 
ISBN-13: 978-1564146977 


*Available at:*



 Amazon
 
 Barnes & Noble 
Books-A-Million 
Valore Books 
Mobi-Read 
Biblio 
eBay 
World Books Online 
Prints Asia 
 
​


----------



## TICA (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats Phil!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2013)

TICA said:


> Congrats Phil!!!!!



Thanks, but in order to maintain full transparency I should say that the book was published 10 years ago this January. I just thought it would be an appropriate entry for the Classified section here.

But I'll still accept your congrats!


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been thinking of trying T'ai Chi for a few months now. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and i've read that it's excellent for this type of illness.  I have yet to find a video that I think might work for me. Congrats Phil!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

seabreezy said:


> I've been thinking of trying T'ai Chi for a few months now. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and i've read that it's excellent for this type of illness.  I have yet to find a video that I think might work for me. Congrats Phil!



Thanks, Seabreezy! You might want to consider Dr. Yang's DVD for Beginners - it's a very well-made video and having been a student of his for one year I can attest to his authenticity and ability. 

Unfortunately I never made a video or I'd be trying to sell you that!


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL Phil....depending on how good your sales pitch is, i might have just bought your video!!:highly_amused:
Thanks for the dvd suggestion, i will check into that one.


----------



## Anne (Oct 21, 2013)

I tried T'ai Chi some years ago, but quit since they were sooo slow (I know, that's the idea)!!  Guess I'm too impatient for results......

I'll check out that DVD; wouldn't hurt to try again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

Anne said:


> I tried T'ai Chi some years ago, but quit since they were sooo slow (I know, that's the idea)!!  Guess I'm too impatient for results......
> 
> I'll check out that DVD; wouldn't hurt to try again.



That's the thing with T'ai-Chi - if you don't already have patience it will help you acquire it (if you don't give up in disgust first! layful: ).

There are also several different schools or styles of T'ai-Chi, some more aggressive than others. What you normally see in the U.S. is called *Yang* style, known for its slow practice pace and flowing movements. *Chen* style, which is harder to find here but is popular in China, is faster and contains some explosive movements such as slapping your palm with your fist and stamping your feet. 

Also, T'ai-Chi as a martial practice is quite fast and powerful, so it really all depends upon what aspect of the art you practice. 

There is also *Chi-Kung* (Qigong), which is a sister art to T'ai-Chi and is almost always performed in very slow motion. It's more focused on health and meditative benefits, whereas T'ai-Chi was originally a fighting art, so many people get the two confused.


----------

